

Name.com tweets about Royal Baby during an outage - JSadowski
https://twitter.com/namedotcom/status/359803021040955392

======
anderspetersson
The person tweeting about a Royal Baby is probably not the same person thats
trying to solve an outage...

------
mooreds
The tweet is now deleted.

